# Stripped pickup screw hole



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey guys. Look for some ideas/help. I have a humbucker dimarzio 36th an. I just picked up. As I was installing and raising the pickup, the screw kept slipping turns out its stripped. What is a good fix for this? Ive read finding a nut and soldering it on the under side, but having a hard time finding one to fit
Any other ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Buy a new humbucker base plate. They cost about 10 bucks


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Jaguar Chrome Pickup Claw







www.mojotone.com





First ; You have to know what kind of thread is your screw.
Without knowing that you can't order part

Some screws are 3-48 X 1 1/4
Some are metric 3 X 25 mm


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

If you go the soldered nut route, take the bolt with you to the hardware store and hold it end to end, threads overlapping, with a few bolts they have labeled w thread count and diameter. When the two bolts mesh, that's the size nut you're looking for.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> If you go the soldered nut route, take the bolt with you to the hardware store and hold it end to end, threads overlapping, with a few bolts they have labeled w thread count and diameter. When the two bolts mesh, that's the size nut you're looking for.


Yep, agreed. One step farther/easier is to go specifically to Home Depot. They have a pre made board with all the various sizes of nuts & bolts in metric and SAE mounted to it. Test your existing screw into the offered nuts. That’s the one you need.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you have a welding machine, fill the hole, drill and re-tap it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Home Depot may not have this small metric size
Best is to go to train/ airplane hobby shop


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Buy a next size up bolt?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> If you have a welding machine, fill the hole, drill and re-tap it.



He need also tap and dye set
A big drop of metal epoxy may do the job too.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If it was something requiring a temporary fix, I'd likely just put plumbers tape on the screw itself and that might be enough to allow adjustment.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What about epoxy to fill the hole, drill it to a tad smaller than screw size and use the screw itself to tap it. JB Weld is pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

StevieMac said:


> If it was something requiring a temporary fix, I'd likely just put plumbers tape on the screw itself and that might be enough to allow adjustment.


Tried this, was hopeful, but didn't hold enough.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for all the help guys! Going to head to a local shop to see if they have the nut size. If not I will try the JB weld trick.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

baseplate from solo 11.99


https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-diy-pickup-baseplate-humbucker/



metal 2 part epoxy 12.99


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> baseplate from solo 11.99
> 
> 
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-diy-pickup-baseplate-humbucker/
> ...


They don't tell for wich screw thread size this plate and OP did not know what screw he have


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

knight_yyz said:


> baseplate from solo 11.99
> 
> 
> https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-diy-pickup-baseplate-humbucker/
> ...


Thanks! I've never changed a baseplate before. Is it difficult to do?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Video how to below. Skip the first 3 minutes . the only hard part is to make sure you don;t screw up which direction the magents go. This guy leaves the magnets stuck to the bobbins because they are wax potted. Non potted the magnets might want to fall off. it does make a difference. i would paint the ends with a paint marker or a good new sharpie so you know which end is which. The screw will be an imperial #3-48 or a Metric M3. Contrary to popular belief those are the only sizes used. The #3 is smaller than the M3. .100" vs .118" so if you have a vernier or a micrometer you don't need thread pitch gauges

@Latole, AKA Mr. Negative. the sizes are in the description...










They have PAF style. 50mm spacing and 49.2mm spacing. Pick the right one


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You have to remove the fourth screws


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Plastic nut.
Cut a piece of old gift card aprox. 7x7mm square.
Stick small scissors (or just a tip) in the centre making small hole.
Don’t drill, just drive tip of scissors through.

Put the screw through the pickup ring, through the spring, through the stripped hole in the pickup base, through the prepared piece of gift card.
Screw the pickup into place.
I’ve done it many times in the past. It works.
The square piece of plastic catches the walls of the pickup cavity and keeps it from turning.

Cost $0.
Tools needed: scissors 

Note: You may have to cut the spring to have less tension. Too much tension will “strip” the plastic.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Arek said:


> Stick small scissors (or just a tip) in the centre making small hole


or drive a small nail through?


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Arek said:


> Plastic nut.
> Cut a piece of old gift card aprox. 7x7mm square.
> Stick small scissors (or just a tip) in the centre making small hole.
> Don’t drill, just drive tip of scissors through.
> ...


Thanks! I will try this tonight!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Arek said:


> Plastic nut.
> Cut a piece of old gift card aprox. 7x7mm square.
> Stick small scissors (or just a tip) in the centre making small hole.
> Don’t drill, just drive tip of scissors through.
> ...


that's actually a pretty cool idea


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Arek you are a genious !


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Arek said:


> Plastic nut.
> Cut a piece of old gift card aprox. 7x7mm square.
> Stick small scissors (or just a tip) in the centre making small hole.
> Don’t drill, just drive tip of scissors through.
> ...


This is a lot like what holds the captive screw onto a wall socket plate. I was going to suggest finding one of these as the screw is about the right size, but I'm not sure if it's too big.
But the plastic card is free, excellent idea!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Hammer and punch, doesn’t sound good but will work. 1/4”-1/2” punch, hard backing surface, vice, steel plate. Place lug on hard surface, place punch over the hole and hit with the hammer. It will compress the material and make the hole smaller.


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Scott25 said:


> Thanks! I will try this tonight!


Worked like a charm! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Latole said:


> Arek you are a genious !


Shut up. I know. ;-)


----------



## BrotherWE (Sep 1, 2021)

Scott25 said:


> Hey guys. Look for some ideas/help. I have a humbucker dimarzio 36th an. I just picked up. As I was installing and raising the pickup, the screw kept slipping turns out its stripped. What is a good fix for this? Ive read finding a nut and soldering it on the under side, but having a hard time finding one to fit
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Insert a flat toothpick into the overlarge hole, then screw it. It should cost you nothing, and the wood of the tooth pick gives enough to allow the screw's threads to take a tight bite.
Three thing you will always need around the house: Duct tape, WD-40, Toothpicks. having these three things will saves you many trips to the hardware store.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BrotherWE said:


> Insert a flat toothpick into the overlarge hole, then screw it. It should cost you nothing, and the wood of the tooth pick gives enough to allow the screw's threads to take a tight bite.


Not sure enough wood stay in the hole after some screw turns ?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a similar problem today. Luckily I had a fix. These little square nuts are a perfect fit.the “parts drawer” is a wonderful treasure trove of surprises 

Phew!


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

These ? 


https://www.lowes.ca/product/spring-nuts/hillman-8-32-black-phosphate-steel-standard-sae-u-spring-nuts-2-pack-139365


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

alwaysflat said:


> These ?
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/spring-nuts/hillman-8-32-black-phosphate-steel-standard-sae-u-spring-nuts-2-pack-139365


I have many size in stock. They are made for metal screw thread , large thread.
Maybe they can be modified by flattening the thread guide?


----------

